# I need a name for my 'fursona'



## Falaffel (May 31, 2013)

I guess i should start with a bio

Name:
Age: 3 minutes (no one likes stale falafel)
Sex:Male
Species: Falafel-waffle
Height: 6 inches in diameter
Weight: half a pound

Appearance:
- Colour: brown
- Markings: waffle maker burns
- Eye color: Neon purple... super neon purple
Behavior and Personality: He is a great and noble leader and makes well thought out choices. He's also cynical about certain topics. He walks and talks like a true gentleman.

Skills: Dancing and being tasty
Weaknesses: Being tasty, being a food, having no fighting skill what-so-ever.

Likes: Mrs pancake next door, Dancing (with class, not flailing arms and head randomly to make a show), acting, and top hats/bowlers.
Dislikes: Being vored, others saying his dancing is bad, praying manti.

History: After being made by Huey, master falafel chef champion, <insert name here> was accidentally dropped by the waiter on his way to deliver him to the savages waiting to eat him. A small 3 year old girl picked him up and tossed him like a frisbee into a vial of anti-aging cream that some old women named Cheral carried around in her purse. Thus <insert name here> was created! It gave him feet, arms, a mouth, eyes to see with, and stopped his aging process. Upon opening his eyes he noticed Huey with a large butcher knife running at him, intent on striking him down. His instincts kicked in and he booked it away from the 5 star restaurant. Once he made it outside he was terrified to see he was surrounded by these humans that so wanted to eat him alive. He ran into the sewers and found a laptop laying around inside the sewers. Roaming the god of knowledge or 'Google' as he was called he learned everything there was to know about this society he lived in. He quickly got a job at a airplane parts factory and bought his own house. Years later after the knowledge of his existence spread more and more scientist experiments of waffles, falafels, and pancakes, making them into sentient beings. Soon enough they had become their own race. <insert name here> is now ambassador of Falafel waffle pancakes united or FWPU and keeps peace among the humans and his kind.

---

---

Clothing/Personal Style: Top hat, monocle, chained gold watch, and a cane with a silver otter hilt.

Goal:
Profession: Ambassador of FWPU
Personal quote: "No... lights ON"
Theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ergxf2I_ilM
Birthdate: 7/20/2087

Favorite food: Pancake (giggity)
Favorite drink: Vegetble oil
Favorite color: Purple

Least liked food: Steak
Least liked drink: V8
Least liked location: The kitchen

Favorite person: Mrs. Amanda Pancake
Least liked person: Huey Masterchef
Friends: Ain't got no time for that. He's a business man
Relations: He deals with em'
Enemies: Huey Mancook
Significant other: I'm looking at you Mrs. Pancake...


I can't think of a classy name for him!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ergxf2I_ilM I think this would be the theme song [some rude stuff]


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2013)

This is my new favourite fursona.


----------



## Falaffel (May 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ergxf2I_ilM I think this would be the theme song [some rude stuff]



Why hasn't this song graced me sooner?



Toraneko said:


> This is my new favourite fursona.



yay! Do i win something?


I was thinking Leonardo Wallingford the first... What do you think?


----------



## Umbra.Exe (May 31, 2013)

Classy name, huh? How 'bout something like Charles or Cornelius? (I don't know if those are "classy" but I think they're kinda fancy and funny...)
Maybe it should be some kind of long name like (Fancy First name) (Fancier Last name) of (Fallafeltopia or someplace). Sadly my mind is drawing a blank right now on names.

I dunno. I'm not great at names, but I think this guy deserves a fancy one. XD

(Also: Hey, I remember that song!)


...I'm gonna go make some waffles now...


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2013)

Also is this meant to be a bready-style parody or is that just a happy coincidence?


----------



## Falaffel (May 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Also is this meant to be a bready-style parody or is that just a happy coincidence?



Seeing as i have no idea what you mean by "Bready-style"... noooooooooo?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Seeing as i have no idea what you mean by "Bready-style"... noooooooooo?



I can't find the link at this minute. Essentially breadies is a parody of furries that exists on encyclopedia drammatic or unencyclopedia or some other form of one of the many other false encyclopedias.


----------



## Falaffel (May 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I can't find the link at this minute. Essentially breadies is a parody of furries that exists on encyclopedia drammatic or unencyclopedia or some other form of one of the many other false encyclopedias.


I looked it up because i can interwebz. I still don't understand what it is but again... nooooooooo...?


----------



## Ansitru (May 31, 2013)

How about "_Blue_"? :V
Bad joke is bad. i'll go hide in a corner now.


----------



## Zabrina (May 31, 2013)

NAME IT AFTER MEEEEEE.


No. It should be named Wafflegafflemafflepaffle.


----------



## Falaffel (May 31, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> How about "_Blue_"? :V
> Bad joke is bad. i'll go hide in a corner now.



THE IMAGES... WHY? WHY YOU GOTTA BRING THESE THINGS UP?



Zabrina said:


> NAME IT AFTER MEEEEEE.
> 
> 
> No. It should be named Wafflegafflemafflepaffle.



Zabrina Wafflegafflemafflepaffle? I feel like that should be his quirky neighbor (opposite side of Mrs. Pancake) time to write this in to the already half-retarded backstory!


----------



## Troj (May 31, 2013)

Souvlaki MacDolmas, the third, esquire.


----------



## Falaffel (May 31, 2013)

ignoring that that means "Vegetables grilled on a skewer, Mac, stuffed vegetables" that sounds amazing.
I've decided on Leonardo MacDolmus the second of Waffleton

THANKS EVERYONE!


----------



## benignBiotic (May 31, 2013)

Leonardo the Falaffel. Apparently the second in a short, but noble, line of delicious nobility.


----------

